
Collective awareness, or the models that we use to understand the world - weirdtunguska
https://www.edge.org/conversation/j_doyne_farmer-collective-awareness
======
petermcneeley
Summary: "Economic failures cause us serious problems. We need to build
simulations of the economy at a much more fine-grained level that take
advantage of all the data that computer technologies and the Internet provide
us with. "

I would whole heartily agree with this vision however the reason I think this
doesnt happen is political. Currently there is always debate about the
economic result of policy change (eg. change in minimum wage). If economic
outcomes were "known" it would remove the political power of economists.

~~~
wongarsu
It would also remove a lot of political power of politicians. A large part of
of politics is making sure everyone thinks you act in their best interest. But
if the outcome of your policies would be known beforehand instead of only
appearing years later it would be immedietly obvious who profits and who
looses. Of course most politicians have no interest in this.

~~~
TeMPOraL
In the end, I expect politicians to try and sabotage public trust in such
systems. It'll be easy, as 99% of people woulndn't have enough knowledge to
verify the results, or even distinguish them from a clever RNG.

------
yalooze
For anyone like me who was interested in how he beat roulette
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._Doyne_Farmer#Beating_roul...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/J._Doyne_Farmer#Beating_roulette)

------
nafey
OT: Why has this post been near the top with almost no engagement?

